# Belt size



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a LXT 1042 Cub cadet 2012 modle. It calls for an Ax96.5 belt for the mower deck. Sure seams like a spindly belt for a bigger mower. The belt is only 1/2 in. wide. Maybe I expect too much from her. All I did was mowed last years corn stalks in garden, was that too much? We do a lot of mowing but seams like we go thru lots of belts. Wondering if everybody has same problem. Harold


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Harold,
Are you using Cub Cadet belts, or generic replacements? From the photo below, it appears that the belt has a fabric coating (maybe a kevlar belt??). I know that my JD 777 mower deck and drive system are driven by a belt that looks like this. It's amazing how long this belt lasts. Really tough belt. 

If your belt is slipping you may want to make a new anchor point for your tensioner spring to increase the tension on the belt. I did this on a finishing mower - with outstanding results. Increased the stretch on the tensioner spring about 1"

CC belt specs obtained from partstree.com - Cub Cadet 954-04060C (replaces 954-04060B) Belt, V Type, A Sec x 96.5


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Harold,
> Are you using Cub Cadet belts, or generic replacements? From the photo below, it appears that the belt has a fabric coating (maybe a kevlar belt??). I know that my JD 777 mower deck and drive system are driven by a belt that looks like this. It's amazing how long this belt lasts. Really tough belt.
> 
> If your belt is slipping you may want to make a new anchor point for your tensioner spring to increase the tension on the belt. I did this on a finishing mower - with outstanding results. Increased the stretch on the tensioner spring about 1"
> ...


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks. I may have to do that. I went to the cub store and bought a belt. Its like you say much heftier.I will have to keep an eye on it to see if I need another hole. Thanks Harold


----------

